# Great forum



## diamond (Feb 12, 2011)

Having been a member on a number of other car forums over the past few years i though it worth mentioning how friendly and helpful i've foud this site since joining up. Puts some of the others to shame - good job!


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

I second that motion!

Have had more fun, banter and help from this forum since joining a short while ago than I have from any other before it.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Pi55 off the pair of you :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It is great isn't it 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think it's going downhill


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> I think it's going downhill


Things do as you pass middle-age


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

manphibian said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's going downhill
> ...


Tell me about it ,just torn a hamstring playing football with my nephew [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> just torn a hamstring playing football with my nephew


And that was Subbuteo


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > just torn a hamstring playing football with my nephew
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ure a bad lad Rob


----------

